
Covid-19 could kill the for-profit science publishing model - tingletech
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-03-03/covid-19-open-science
======
Zenst
Would anybody be upset about that? Well, apart from those that profit from
such publishing models, I can't think or know of anybody else. But I'm open to
input upon that as always.

~~~
isaacgreyed
Likely many older academics, just from the inertia.

------
Der_Einzige
Maybe it can also kill for-profit health care. A person can dream...

~~~
fithisux
We share the same dream then :-)

------
hilbert42
_" Covid-19 could kill the for-profit science publishing model."_

If good things could come out of Covid-19 then this along with a ten to one-
hundredfold speed up in the development of vaccines etc. ought to be among
them.

That said, I've been around too long to know that a small percentage of the
population are just too greedy to let that happen. Even if laws were rushed in
to mandate that whilst it's fresh in everyone's mind, sooner or later they'll
be usurped in the same way that late-19th Century anti-monopoly laws have been
nuked these days.

Even though these old laws have already been on the statutes for over a
century, these days no lawmaker or bureaucrat has the gumption or guts to
enforce them against Big Tech.

If such a proposal were to ever get off the ground then tragically the same
would happen all over again.

------
shock
> The data surrounding the biology, epidemiology and clinical characteristics
> of the SARS-CoV-2 virus [the virus causing the current outbreak] have been
> growing daily, with more than 400 articles listed in PubMed.

After reading dozens of media articles about this virus I still didn't find
out what kills it reliably, except, maybe, alcohol. What about temperatures?
What type of alcohol? Other disinfectants like chlorine? The media seems to be
void of these details and mostly fuels worry and panic.

------
WorldPeas
Amen.

------
fithisux
At last

------
mjs33
Good!

